# Part one of a two part thread



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Believe it or not, whilst this first of two parts is on the metal lathe, part two will show how it's related to wood-turning. As I have often mentioned I'm self taught as a metal turner so always appreciate experienced turners to hop in with advice, bearing in mind my lathe is 61 years old and only a 20" BC model makers machine and not a production model. Around 0.025" per cut is about it, compared to the blue hot gramophone thickness "springs" that I've seen in a factory that I visited around 1949!

If anyone can guess what the item is, don't be shy to suggest it. Part two I hope to have in a day or two. This by the way is NOT an original idea, whilst I've never seen them in catalogues, I borrowed a smaller one from friend John who had his made to suit his lathe.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

With limited knowledge of metal lathes, what my eyes see is a man who has an antique piece of machinery that functions great for it's age.  That in itself is impressive. 

The photos are great as always, but I notice you are driving a Ford in photo #1,,,, What is the full name on the side?   

Interesting topic.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Looks like a quick collet for a wood lathe chuck for turning small parts..
That may screw into one you now have.. 
But it looks like it still needs one more part to work..(ring maybe)

But I think it's a new way to do the item below ( doughnut-chuck )
http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/9546-doughnut-chuck-photo-shoot.html

===========



harrysin said:


> Believe it or not, whilst this first of two parts is on the metal lathe, part two will show how it's related to wood-turning. As I have often mentioned I'm self taught as a metal turner so always appreciate experienced turners to hop in with advice, bearing in mind my lathe is 61 years old and only a 20" BC model makers machine and not a production model. Around 0.025" per cut is about it, compared to the blue hot gramophone thickness "springs" that I've seen in a factory that I visited around 1949!
> 
> If anyone can guess what the item is, don't be shy to suggest it. Part two I hope to have in a day or two. This by the way is NOT an original idea, whilst I've never seen them in catalogues, I borrowed a smaller one from friend John who had his made to suit his lathe.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

maybe a small screw chuck to be held in your scroll chuck? just guessing.


I thought for sure you would have a four jaw chuck in your metal lathe.

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry it really looks like a whatchamacallit or ya know could be one of those dohickies. Yea that.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie, it's the upgraded dohickie2... you know new and improved! How are yah buddy?

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am good Corey. Been on the road so much I am thinking home is a motel. 

Yea Corey I forgot about the first edition. I think you are right it being a dohickie2 version.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Harry if I had half the turning with metal and wood as you I would go into business for myself. 
Exquisite work Harry as always. And here is your big word for the evening.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It can't be a thingamabob because in Oz Bob's your uncle. It is too _small_ to be a dohickie (let alone a dohickie2) therefore it must be a dinkydo!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're quite right that it's to go into the Nova chuck on the wood lathe, but for a specific purpose.

My lathe is a MYFORD, a similar model is still being made and the British firm is still in the same place. There is an agent for them in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Going to mount drill bits in it for boring?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You may get a kick from the links below ,I did.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfHVl30BFME
neat tool (fixture) on the one below Harry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4pwUw0G3RQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4L65V1SqQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdCAWSjclGM&feature=related

http://www.myford.com/html/Discontinued Lines.html





harrysin said:


> You're quite right that it's to go into the Nova chuck on the wood lathe, but for a specific purpose.
> 
> My lathe is a MYFORD, a similar model is still being made and the British firm is still in the same place. There is an agent for them in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I shall never forgive you Bj, you're CRUEL. Mine is only the basic ML7, THAT one is not only a SUPER 7, but it also has had the thread cutting gearbox added, the original set of change gears were shown. The super 7 has a clutch whereas mine just slackens the drive belt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry about that Harry
But what did you think about that neat tool ?


====


harrysin said:


> I shall never forgive you Bj, you're CRUEL. Mine is only the basic ML7, THAT one is not only a SUPER 7, but it also has had the thread cutting gearbox added, the original set of change gears were shown. The super 7 has a clutch whereas mine just slackens the drive belt.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm too upset to pass further comment!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Don't get mad just make one and make one for me too  (fixture) 

=======


harrysin said:


> I'm too upset to pass further comment!


----------

